# Help picking new Mid Range Receiver based on sound quality please!



## dynasty36d (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay I'm looking to upgrade from my Harmon Kardon AVR146 to a new receiver. I just picked up a set of Mirage Nanasat 5.0 speakers and i figured while I'm at it i'd upgrade for the new audio formats. What I'm looking for or interested in.


At least 4 HDMI inputs

CLARITY (I'm not huge on booming base or thunderous sound, I just love great sound quality/clarity)

True HD and DTS HD capability (I beleive those are the two formats I'm looking for)

Audyssey or something equivalent (if there is such a thing... MCACC?)

Could care less about upconversion as all of my gear is HDMI capable.

Here is the list of receivers I'm able to get my hands on at the prices I can get them for. All brand new, All strait from the manufacturer.


*Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH*, *$390*

*Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH*, *$500*
(Interested in this due to my having two main displays and it would eliminate my splitter. The less cluttered the better but maybe it also adds more to the table over the 21 that I'm missing? you tell me)

*Onkyo TX-SR607*, *$340*
(or the 507 could be had for $250)

*Denon AVR-1910*, *$310*

*Harman Hardon AVR 2600*, *$390*

*Yamaha RX-V765*, *$303*

*Marantz NR1501*, *$360*

*Marantz SR5004*, *$509*



Guys please look over my requirements and give me some pointers. I'm great with video but not so much with audio. I know what I want but I don't know the "Best Brand" or most capable receiver to provide me with what i'd like. Which one catched your eye at these price points and why? Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

It's best to get your equipment from a local authorized reseller. Many audio manufacturers won't transfer warrantees when equipment is obtained from someone unauthorized. A local A/V store usually charges more, but also provides more services, like giving you a loaner when equipment is sent for a firmware update or repairs. The prices you list above seem to be too low to be from authorized resellers.

I'm making a point of this because the Marantz nnn4 generation of receivers have some problems which seem to be primarily related to HDMI connections to some models of cable boxes. They sometimes make a loud POP and go into protect mode and have to be reset. They sound great, though. 

If you get one through a local A/V store, they'll make sure you're properly taken care of if you encounter the problem.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dynasty36d said:


> Okay I'm looking to upgrade from my Harmon Kardon AVR146 to a new receiver. I just picked up a set of Mirage Nanasat 5.0 speakers and i figured while I'm at it i'd upgrade for the new audio formats. What I'm looking for or interested in.
> 
> 
> At least 4 HDMI inputs
> ...


The built in EQ systems are overrated IMO. An SPL meter is just as good. All solid state amps will have an indiscernible difference in response unless they are poorly made junk. Receivers effect sound almost as much as speaker wire. Speakers are far more important. I have yet to hear of the supposed HDMI issues from Marantz. But Onkyo's are known to catch fire and HK's I know to have HDMI issues mine has them. Yamaha has gone cheap on their receivers. So I'd stick to the Denon or Marantz lines myself. Check accessories4less for the best deal on Marantz receivers.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...tz/Sr7001-Receiver-Thx-110w-X-7ch-Hdmi/1.html is my suggested receiver. It's got all the HDMI's and is more reliable than the bad *004 series


----------



## dynasty36d (Mar 19, 2009)

selden said:


> It's best to get your equipment from a local authorized reseller. Many audio manufacturers won't transfer warrantees when equipment is obtained from someone unauthorized. A local A/V store usually charges more, but also provides more services, like giving you a loaner when equipment is sent for a firmware update or repairs. The prices you list above seem to be too low to be from authorized resellers.
> 
> I'm making a point of this because the Marantz nnn4 generation of receivers have some problems which seem to be primarily related to HDMI connections to some models of cable boxes. They sometimes make a loud POP and go into protect mode and have to be reset. They sound great, though.
> 
> If you get one through a local A/V store, they'll make sure you're properly taken care of if you encounter the problem.


Seldon, Thanks for the heads up but these prices are for me purchasing these products directly from the manufacturere. These companies just happen to offer my company accomodations and those are the prices listed.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dynasty36d said:


> Seldon, Thanks for the heads up but these prices are for me purchasing these products directly from the manufacturere. These companies just happen to offer my company accomodations and those are the prices listed.


All of those brands are adequate just make sure to get pre-amp outs in case you want to add external amps later.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with Onkyo's TX-SR806 B-Stock from Accessories4less: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ra2-130w-X-7ch-Hdmi-806-Receiver-Black/1.html

Offers THX Ultra 2 Plus, Audyssey MultEQ, and is available for 550 Dollars off.
Here is a review:http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/onkyo_tx-sr806_av_receiver/
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jack, the 806 is a great receiver for the money. 
I am in the other camp regarding auto room correction, I think it offers allot to the user as most people do not have ideal room situations (room treatment) and an SPL meter and basic adjustments will not fix that. Thinks like YAPO or Audyssey do allot more than just adjust for delay and set levels It will make adjustments to the EQ for each channel to make for a half decent flat over all response in the room and that is a big plus.


----------



## dynasty36d (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion but I really would like to keep it to the Receivers I have listed please. I really do appreciate the suggestions though guys but out of the listed receivers which one would you give the nod? If your really big on Onkyo I will say that I can obtain the Onkyo TX-SR707 for 530.00 brand new. But I'm near positive that at that price point I'd go with the 23 Pioneer. I'd really like to know what you guys think of the sub $400 receivers I have listed though please, or should I just forget those and go with the $500 Pio Elite or should I really try to get my hands on one of the Marantz I have listed? again I'd like to keep it to brand new (Non refurbished receivers) that i have listed. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your stuck with the list you mention then the Onkyo 707 is by far the best, It also offers pre outs for adding external amplification if so needed in the future, the latest audio formats and a very solid amp section.


----------



## maschoemaker (Feb 6, 2010)

Honestly, there is no good or bad receiver, just different receivers.
So it can be that you find the Denon sounding better than the Onkyo, which can sound better than a pioneer or vice versa...
Also I found that Denon has a clearer sound than Onkyo, in my opinion...


----------



## dynasty36d (Mar 19, 2009)

Any opinions on the Yamaha?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yamaha is good as well but apples to apples the Onkyo is a bit better.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do want to make the point that many of Onkyo's B-Stock are actually A-Stock that did not sell during the products release window. I just cannot fathom not going with a THX Ultra 2 Plus Certified AVR for entry level AVR money. That being said, whatever floats your boat won't sink mine if wanting to stick to the exact list you have made.

If having to choose from your list, I would get the Pioneer VSX-23TXH. It weighs almost 40 pounds which is a full ten pounds more than the Onkyo TX-SR707. However, if planning on using outboard amplification, I would get the Onkyo TX-SR707 due to the inclusion of Audyssey MultEQ. While Pioneer's MCACC does a good job, I personally prefer Audyssey MultEQ. Much of this is due to MCACC not being active below 50 Hz whereas Audyssey is a full range Room EQ.

As to the differences between the 21 and 23TXH, the 23 adds the 2nd HDMI output as you noted and incorporates multichannel PQLS as opposed to 2 Channel PQLS in the 21. PQLS is a jitter reduction feature and is only applicable if using a partnering Pioneer BDP. 

There is also slight differences in the finish in the 2 units. The amplifier section appears to be identical with the units weighing within a pound of each other (37.8 vs 36.8 pounds)
Cheers,
JJ


----------

